# Super Bowl party dessert?



## tdejarnette (Jan 30, 2007)

I want to take something special because I'm known for my baking...what is appropriate, do you think?


----------



## Toots (Jan 30, 2007)

First of all, are you rooting for the Bears or the Colts?  

You can find molds of footballs and make a big football cake - I think there are molds for football helmets too and you could decorate them with the teams logos or colors.

Or do sugar cookies and frost them with the Bears or the Colts team symbol (you could do this for brownies too).

Something with jello would be fun (blueberry jello dessert - arnent' both teams colors blue?)


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 30, 2007)

tdejarnette said:
			
		

> I want to take something special because I'm known for my baking...what is appropriate, do you think?


COLTS a la mode!    

just kidding, just kidding!


----------



## Davydd (Jan 30, 2007)

For the Colts, Hoosier sugar cream pie.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

Candy, cookies, brownies, and donuts are the all team favorites.  Some grocery stores sell M&M in bulk and by color so you can make candy dishes of your team color.  Confetti & sprinkles are for brownies and donuts and  Writing Icing for sugar cookies.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2007)

Super Bowl parties are known for an overrepresentation of testosterone. 

Make something chocolate and/or gooey and you will be golden.


----------

